# Uhura's Waiting Room



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello! I figured I would go ahead and start Uhura's waiting room thread.

Uhura is bred to Terry for January 30th babies. This is the first time I have had a planned winter kidding. I'm hoping it's another mild winter! She is starting to show a bit, I haven't felt any babies yet, but I'm hoping I will soon. Since this is her last kidding year before retirement, I'm crossing my fingers for a doeling to keep for her. These will be Terry's first kids, I want him to give lot's of does!

I will try to get some body shots of her today.

Terry









Huey


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Cuties. Bet they'll have some nice-looking kids. What are you feeding them in the pics?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

A stale bun in the first one and pear scraps in the second!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Bet they were happy about those. Our girls finished the last of our bananas last night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope it goes textbook for you. :book:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

good luck!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are some body shots and a pooch pic.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Wow. Two months to go--where will she keep those kids? What flavor goat is Uhura?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Karen, she's a big mix up! She's got Alpine, Nigerian, Pygmy, who knows what else? When people ask I just tell them a Mini-Alpine. She was just a little bloated in these pictures, she's getting used to eating more hay for the winter. Last spring, she was just as big a few weeks before she kidded, and that was twin doelings, so I'm guessing that it'll be triplets for her in January. They'll be Terry's first kids, I really hope they are put together well!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Off topic, but I just noticed your avatar. That's awesome. I like the new sig photo too!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think Terry has some Vulcan in him? maybe Romulan?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Off topic, but I just noticed your avatar. That's awesome. I like the new sig photo too!


Thank you! Penny is my baby, so she gets the sig spot for a while! I love my avatar too, I found it on a website, I'm pretty sure you can get it on a t-shirt or mug


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Sooo, only a bit more then a month until she's due! She's so big. I'm worried about her prolapsing, because she did that around the same time her last kidding. 

I'm hoping so hard for :kidred::kidred:!!!

She's starting to get a bit of an udder and the pic doesn't show it well, but only one side of her udder seems to be swelling, is OK for it to do that?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Sooo, we've got 18 days to go! I'm so scared she's going to prolapse... Her pooch just looks more and more open every day. Her belly isn't HUGE yet, but she's getting there. I felt a babies hoof/nose the other day, pretty cool! She's making a bit of an udder, but not a very big one yet. 

I'll keep y'all updated on her as she gets closer!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sending prayers for :kidred::kidred: and hoping all goes well for her and you!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She's getting pretty big!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

O wow! She is getting a lot bigger!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like at least triplets to me. Sending pink vibes your way.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh my she is getting big! Keep us posted, happy kidding.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

She is so cute!!! Sending good thoughts your way!!!! :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*So, eight days left...*

And I have felt no sign of her ligs loosening and her udder isn't doing anything in the way of getting bigger. I looked back into my old blogs posts and her udder filled up considerably 6 days before she kidded. I have felt kids in there and she's acting pregnant, but GRRR, couldn't she make her last kidding an easy one??? :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the frustration


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, so here's what I think is going on. 

I'm pretty sure I got some dates wrong... 

Uhura's udder is finally filling up a bit and her ligs are loosening quite a bit  I think she'll go SOON. 

Now I think Gold might have been bred at the same time, her udder seems to be filling a little to... hehe...

I will try to keep y'all updated as things progress!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Tayet said:


> OK, so here's what I think is going on.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got some dates wrong...
> 
> ...


Ohhh, these sneaky, horny goats


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Uhura's udder is FINALLY starting to fill out more  Her ligs are SUPER squishy and I think she'll go within a week, maybe a bit more. 

Hopeing so hard for :kidred::kidred:!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a pic of her pooch and udder.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

exciting! Although I must admit I've never seen a pooch like that this close to kidding. Just goes to show not every pooch is the same.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping for girls for you!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> exciting! Although I must admit I've never seen a pooch like that this close to kidding. Just goes to show not every pooch is the same.


I think it was just the way the kids were or something, because like, 5 minutes later it was regular and smooth... no wrinkles.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She kidded! Going to post in Birth Announcements right now.


----------

